# Aquarium Chip -- safe?



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a 36" x 12 1/2" x 15" tall tank with 3/16" glass. I have a chip in the bottom front 36" glass. It's a small chip. What do y'all think is it done for, or can it be used as is. What are my options? Here are some pics.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The chip is about half way through and you're not dealing with very thick glass. There is no repair and I would not use it for holding water. 
The question you must ask yourself is, how do you feel about a wet floor?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Based on the pictures provided, I would fill the chip with Loctite Instant Mix 5 minute Epoxy since I've used this product to fill the exact same type of chip on 40B and 33L tanks.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Based on the pictures provided, I would fill the chip with Loctite Instant Mix 5 minute Epoxy since I've used this product to fill the exact same type of chip on 40B and 33L tanks.


Filling with epoxy will be strictly a cosmetic repair and does nothing for the structural integrity of the glass.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Edge chips are an extremely common thing. I do not agree that it has damaged the integrity of the tank to any point to ever be concerned with a "wet floor" in even the least bit with the tank in the picture. While I take very good care of my tanks and have never chipped one myself, I have bought many used tanks and have had far worse chips than that on them and have been running for years and never had a leak from a chip. Surface edge chips like that are common, if it where deeper then I would be concerned but that one in the picture is nothing to fret over.


----------



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

After deeper inspection, I think it would be fine elsewhere. I live in a rental with hardwood floors and if lost 20+ gallons while I was out for the day or weekend I would be in deep trouble. I am relegating it to a after move usage. I went ahead and purchased a 40 gallon breeder. Now to modify current stand.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 55 with a larger chip. I have been using for at least 5 years.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Edge chips like that do not cause any problem other than aesthetics. The chip cannot spread any further and there is little flex pressure on the corners (the opposing panel is supporting it) so it's not really an issue. The tank is perfectly good to use.


----------



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

I filled my tank up until it ran over and let it sit. It's rimless and it shows no bulging at top nor any signs of issues. I know that could change at any second. I will put it back into use in the future. Thanks for all the responses.


----------

